
The Non-Human Living Inside of You - dnetesn
http://cshl.nautil.us/article/498/the-non-human-living-inside-of-you
======
csense

        # A short Python program to cure one thousand diseases
        # Dependencies:  crispr, genome_info
        for i in range(len(dna)):
            if genome_info.stores_viral_dna(i):
                crispr.write(dna, i, 'A')
    

How far away are we from building this kind of software?

